# 1954 dodge truck C1H



## dyager (May 20, 2021)

Anybody have any knowledge of switching a 2 speed vacuum rear end to some sort of manual shift? She’s been a work in progress and will be running soon. Thanks in advance


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (May 22, 2021)

I know they make a manual cable shift kit for jeeps with the vacuum operated 4x4 ? Its a popular swap ,you might be able to fabricate something based off that.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 19, 2022)

is this project still going? Would it be easier to put another vacuum port in the manifold or install a small vacuum pump?


----------



## dyager (Mar 2, 2022)

rarefish383 said:


> is this project still going? Would it be easier to put another vacuum port in the manifold or install a small vacuum pump?


Rarefish383. It is still ongoing. Just stuck another exhaust valve. Ha! Haven’t had a chance to get after the rear end shifter. It gets its vacuum from a port on the intake manifold but I’m afraid the original valves aren’t working


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 2, 2022)

How's your vacuum wipers? I have a brand new in box wiper motor I bought for my 55 R120, 50 years ago.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 2, 2022)

I just noticed the engine. I had a Dodge Super Red Ram Hemi I wanted to put in mine. I wound up swapping the cab onto a 63, 1 ton, 4X4 chassis.


----------



## SweetMK (Mar 2, 2022)

My BIL's Ford trucks ('53 and '69) had an electric motor for the two speed,, (button on the gearshift)
I guess the '48 Chevy was probably vacuum, it was a twist dial on the dash. 
The '49 never worked, but, it was a farm truck by the time I drove it,, no need for high range.
The electric was nice,, but, if you are only gonna use the truck for fun,, just keep the rear in "high" range.

Heck, if that hemi has ANY power at all, there is no need for low range,, even if you want to haul a heavy load.

The only reason for the "LOW RANGE" in the differential, is lack of engine power,,


----------



## dyager (Mar 3, 2022)

rarefish383 said:


> How's your vacuum wipers? I have a brand new in box wiper motor I bought for my 55 R120, 50 years ago.


Haven’t gotten that far into it but I think mine are electric


----------



## dyager (Mar 3, 2022)

rarefish383 said:


> I just noticed the engine. I had a Dodge Super Red Ram Hemi I wanted to put in mine. I wound up swapping the cab onto a 63, 1 ton, 4X4 chassis.


This 241 Hemi has been a royal pain in the butt. Everything else seems ok on the hydraulic bed side. I was surprised!


----------

